# Solution to water dumping in the kennel?



## Emily (Nov 8, 2008)

My dog stays in a 5x10 during the day while I'm at work. Last year, he hadn't discovered the fun game of splashing all the water out if his bucket when the weather is nice. But he has now!

Typically, if it's going to be hotter than 90 or the humidity is really high, I leave him crated in the house. However, on a normal day I'm easily gone 10 hours and I'd hate to do that to him all summer long. But if he's going to splash all his water out I'll worry about leaving him out in hot weather altogether. 

I know you can get the automatic waterers that go in the horse troughs from TSC. But as for those, first I'd worry he'd chew it up (he already graduated from the five gallon plastic horse buckets to steel from chewing), and second, my water bill may go through the roof if he has an endless supply of water to play with 

Anyone have any suggestions? Are there buckets with no spill tops or anything?

Thanks!
Emily


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

When you find out let me know.

I've tried the buckets with hooks, I've tried pails with handles and clipped onto the kennels, I've tried bowls that fit into a black welded wire frame that bolt onto the kennel. All destroyed.


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

how about one of those screw on faucet devices that the dog can lick when he needs water; they're under $10 and they work kinda like water bottles for hamster, and other little rodents; no licking and the water doesn't come out, lick and there's water

you could pull a water line from the house exterior to the kennel and that would solve your problem; i'm hoping to put in a kennel run later this summer and that's what i'm planning on doing since i too have some that play in the water


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

but how would you do 4 or 6 of those things? I had some before, ended up returning them as I couldn't figure out the logistics, and I could see a couple of mine thinking, ooooh tug of war with the spigot.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

We had the same problem! We bought a 5 gallon (or so, can't remember) horse bucket and filled that with water. They may have jumped in it occasionally (or more than occasionally!), but they never tipped it over!


----------



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

Most dogs that splash their water do so with their feet, at least a couple of mine did. I raised the buckets up where they could still drink but was difficult to put their feet in. Really helped


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

how about this, it works at the barn
http://equestrian.doversaddlery.com/sear...D&ids=191918129


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: alamanMost dogs that splash their water do so with their feet, at least a couple of mine did. I raised the buckets up where they could still drink but was difficult to put their feet in. Really helped


Again, I've tried the buckets with hooks, I've tried pails with handles and clipped onto the kennels, I've tried bowls that fit into a black welded wire frame that bolt onto the kennel. All destroyed.

All of these were not on ground level! They come up from the bottom and push them out with their heads. The one with handles/clips, they just flip those. Of course, you're talking about one of my dogs who can let everyone else out of their kennels! Raising off the floor, no help, lol.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

That bucket holder might work better as it has more metal, only down fall is see it that it hooks. Wall mount wouldn't work for a reg. kennel panel bolt on. hmmmm.


----------



## Emily (Nov 8, 2008)

Glad to know I'm not the only one who's having this problem! I keep mine clipped to the kennel panel, and he likes to play and splash all the water out, not just tip the bucket over. So I don't think the bucket holder in the link would work for us, but that's a great idea for someone who only has a bucket tipper. I can't think of a way to suspend the bucket off the floor...my kennel is a raised deck with a baling kennel sitting on top. I think a full water bucket might be too much weight for a panel to hold?

I was thinking that maybe someone makes a larger version of this concept - "the buddy bowl", about halfway down the page here:

http://www.elitek9.com/Kennel_Supplies/index1.htm

I haven't actually used one, but it looks like it would work. To go in the kennel though it would need to be on top of a five gallon or something...

Thanks for the responses so far! Hopefully someone has found something that works!

Emily


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

I've resorted to a horse rubber feed thing... those black rubber ones. The one for water in the house is 3" high, and about 18" across. With 5 dogs I put 3 pitchers full of water 2X a day in it. The one on the deck is larger... about 8" on the sides and holds about 4 gal of water. We scrub it out every day and dump the water. Does pretty well unless Klytie decides it's a swimming pool... For crates or indoor kennels I've used the metal ring that the bowl snaps into, which seems to work quite well also. 

Used to use buckets... one day had a litter of Husky pups and came out to find Cinnabar curled up inside the bucket sound asleep! Summer time we also have a kiddy pool in the dog yard that they splash around in and drink from. We dump it every couple of days so that it stays clean.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Maybe several Buddy Bowls? Buddy Bowl really does work. It is hard to get apart to clean but you can turn it upside down and hardly loose any water.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I go to the horse department at TSC and buy the big stainless steel buckets and fit it in a bucket holder. This is bolted on one of the four by four posts of my kennel. It could be bolted onto anything stationary. I can remove the bucket to fill it up or I can drag the hose over. Only the bucket holder stays bolted. 

None of my dogs have ever tipped a water bucket set up in the bucket holder. 

Some of my puppies will paddle the water out though. 

They normally leave enough on the bottom of the pail so they will not die if I do not get home soon enough to fill it up. This has always been a temporary phase for my dogs, it never lasts more than a couple of months. 

For an outdoor kennel, the bucket holders are awesome. I have a picture:









The puppy is sitting in the bucket holder -- I was afraid the babies would climb in the bucket and drown so until they were a little bigger, I did not put the bucket out with them.

A better picture:


----------

